# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Legit but is it good stuff?

## kruno1970

Has anyone every heard of Phoenix Remedies. I've attached a image of their Test E.

----------


## deathdodger

Sorry I have never heard of it.

----------


## dhclark420

let us know if you have any luck, darker than normal, i do a smell and taste test

----------


## Gaspaco

G2g!

----------

